# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  جولة في حياة الشاعر أحمد مطر

## سجين الذكريات

الشاعر أحمد مطر 
 
ولد أحمد مطر في مطلع الخمسينات، ابناً رابعاً بين عشرة أخوة من البنين والبنات، في قرية (التنومة)، إحدى نواحي (شط العرب) في البصرة. وعاش فيها مرحلة الطفولة قبل أن تنتقل أسرته، وهو في مرحلة الصبا، لتقيم عبر النهر في محلة الأصمعي.
وكان للتنومة تأثير واضح في نفسه، فهي -كما يصفها- تنضح بساطة ورقّة وطيبة، مطرّزة بالأنهار والجداول والبساتين، وبيوت الطين والقصب، واشجار النخيل التي لا تكتفي بالإحاطة بالقرية، بل تقتحم بيوتها، وتدلي سعفها الأخضر واليابس ظلالاً ومراوح.
وفي سن الرابعة عشرة بدأ مطر يكتب الشعر، ولم تخرج قصائده الأولى عن نطاق الغزل والرومانسية، لكن سرعان ما تكشّفت له خفايا الصراع بين السُلطة والشعب، فألقى بنفسه، في فترة مبكرة من عمره، في دائرة النار، حيث لم تطاوعه نفسه على الصمت، ولا على ارتداء ثياب العرس في المأتم، فدخل المعترك السياسي من خلال مشاركته في الإحتفالات العامة بإلقاء قصائده من على المنصة، وكانت هذه القصائد في بداياتها طويلة، تصل إلى أكثر من مائة بيت، مشحونة بقوة عالية من التحريض، وتتمحور حول موقف المواطن من سُلطة لا تتركه ليعيش. ولم يكن لمثل هذا الموقف أن يمر بسلام، الأمر الذي اضطرالشاعر، في النهاية، إلى توديع وطنه ومرابع صباه والتوجه إلى الكويت، هارباً من مطاردة السُلطة.
وفي الكويت عمل في جريدة (القبس) محرراً ثقافياً، وكان آنذاك في منتصف العشرينات من عمره، حيث مضى يُدوّن قصائده التي أخذ نفسه بالشدّة من أجل ألاّ تتعدى موضوعاً واحداً، وإن جاءت القصيدة كلّها في بيت واحد. وراح يكتنز هذه القصائد وكأنه يدوّن يومياته في مفكرته الشخصيّة، لكنها سرعان ما أخذت طريقها إلى النشر، فكانت (القبس) الثغرة التي أخرج منها رأسه، وباركت انطلاقته الشعرية الإنتحارية، وسجّلت لافتاته دون خوف، وساهمت في نشرها بين القرّاء.
وفي رحاب (القبس) عمل الشاعر مع الفنان ناجي العلي، ليجد كلّ منهما في الآخر توافقاً نفسياً واضحاً، فقد كان كلاهما يعرف، غيباً، أن الآخر يكره ما يكره ويحب ما يحب، وكثيراً ما كانا يتوافقان في التعبير عن قضية واحدة، دون اتّفاق مسبق، إذ أن الروابط بينهما كانت تقوم على الصدق والعفوية والبراءة وحدّة الشعور بالمأساة، ورؤية الأشياء بعين مجردة صافية، بعيدة عن مزالق الإيديولوجيا.
وقد كان أحمد مطر يبدأ الجريدة بلافتته في الصفحة الأولى، وكان ناجي العلي يختمها بلوحته الكاريكاتيرية في الصفحة الأخيرة.
ومرة أخرى تكررت مأساة الشاعر، حيث أن لهجته الصادقة، وكلماته الحادة، ولافتاته الصريحة، أثارت حفيظة مختلف السلطات العربية، تماماً مثلما أثارتها ريشة ناجي العلي، الأمر الذي أدى إلى صدور قرار بنفيهما معاً من الكويت، حيث ترافق الإثنان من منفى إلى منفى. وفي لندن فَقـدَ أحمد مطر صاحبه ناجي العلي، ليظل بعده نصف ميت. وعزاؤه أن ناجي مازال معه نصف حي، لينتقم من قوى الشر بقلمه.
ومنذ عام 1986، استقر أحمد مطر في لندن، ليُمضي الأعوام الطويلة، بعيداً عن الوطن مسافة أميال وأميال، قريباً منه على مرمى حجر، في صراع مع الحنين والمرض، مُرسّخاً حروف وصيته في كل لافتـة يرفعها.  
( في حوار مع الشاعر ) 
الشاعر الثائر أحمد مطر.. تدهشني كثيراً لافتاتك التي تنطلق على الخصوم كالشهب المحرقة.. سؤالي هو: لماذا لا يكتب الشاعر لافتات تعرّي الضعف العربي من خلال المواطن والخلل الذي يعيشه، بعيداً عن الحاكم الذي نال النصيب الأكبر من اللافتات ؟ بمعنى آخر: أتمنى أن نقرأ لافتات جديدة تعالج سلبيات المواطن العربي حضارياً وفكرياً، والأهم انسلاخه من تراثه المجيد الذي كان العربي بدونه لا يحلم أن يغادر أصنامه وأزلامه ! 
- أنا معك في أن هذه الحكومات لم تنزل من السماء بالمظلات، إنما هي نتيجة وضع شعبي مختل .
وإذا كنت قد ركّزت الجهد في تعرية أنظمة لا تملك أية شرعية، فهذا لا يعني أنني تجاهلت الأساس الذي بنت عليه هذه الأنظمة صروح تسلطها وجورها. إذ طالما نبّهتُ إلى أنّ فرعون لن يقول ( أنا ربّكم الأعلى ) إلاّ إذا رأى حوله عبيداً يطيعونه حين يُضلّهم .
وأصارحك بأن حالنا كشعب يجرّعني المرارة تكراراً، بأشدّ وأقسى مما تجرّعني إيّاها تلك الأنظمة الجائرة.. ذلك لأنني بالنسبة للثانية أواجه عدواً صريحاً واضحاً، لا ثقة لي به على الإطلاق، أمّا بالنسبة للأوّل فإنني أبني جبالاً من الآمال، ولذلك فإنّ الألم يكسرني عندما يتبدّى لي في بعض الأوقات، أنّ هذه الجبال قائمة على الماء .
المشكلة يا أخي عبد الله، هي أننا لسنا شعباً واحداً في مواجهة العالم، بل مجموعة كبيرة من الشعوب، بل قد تجد في البيت الواحد أربعة شعوب متناحرة لمجرد اختلافها في الأفكار !
انظر إلى الوباء المسمّى (أميركا).. إنّه خليط عجيب من الألوان والأجناس والأوطان والأديان والأفكار، لكنّه في قضاياه الكبرى متماسك ومربوط بحزام المواطنة .
انظر إلى هذا الكيان المسخ المسمّى (إسرائيل) ..إنه برج بابل مزدحم بأغرب تشكيلة من موزاييك الثقافات والجنسيات والمذاهب، لكنه - كما ترى - جسد واحد في مواجهة العالم، وفم واحد مفتوح على اتّساعه لابتلاع كلّ ما عداه .
ثم انظر إلينا نحن الذين نملك كل شروط الكتلة، لترى أن امتيازنا الوحيد هو أننا شعب بإمكان أي مواطن فيه أن يكفّر جميع المواطنين، ويحجز الجنة التي عرضها السماوات والأرض..له وحده ، بل بلغ الإعجاز لدينا أنّ الواحد منّا يستطيع أن يُكوّن من نفسه " فرقة ناجية " ، ثمّ لا يلبث نصفه الأيمن أن يعلن انشقاقه على نصفه الأيسر !
ولا ريب أن الأنظمة لا تدّخر جهداً في تبديد أموالنا على اصطناع كلّ ما من شأنه إدامة وتطوير هذا "الحُمق" باعتباره الدرع الواقي والضامن لاستبدادها.. ولِمَ لا تفعل ذلك ؟ إنّها قطعان ذئاب، والذئب مفطور على الافتراس. المشكلة إنّما تكمن في النعجة، تلك التي لا تدعوه إلى نفسها فقط، بل تغريه أيضاً بأنها "مُتـبّلة" !
وعلى هذا فإنني، منذ البداية، كنت أُلقي نظرة على الحاكم ونظرة علينا، ولو اطّلعت على جميع قصائدي لوجدت ما تطلبه متحققاً بالفعل.. وإليك مثلاً هذه اللافتات: طبيعة صامتة، يقظة، رقّاص الساعة، الذنب، سواسية، إضراب، المنتحرون، آمنت بالأقوى، السيدة وال***، خيبة، أوصاف ناقصة، الناس للناس، قانون الأسماك، وردة على مزبلة، تمرّد، شروط الاستيقاظ، بحث في معنى الأيدي، السفينة، نحن بالخدمة، دود الخل، الواحد في الكل، مصائر، الحائط يحتج، شيطان الأثير، أولويات، الحافز، بيت الدّاء.. وغيرها كثير 
الأستاذ أحمد مطر، من المعروف أنّ النفس البشرية تتأرجح بين حالات التفاؤل واليأس، والحب والكره، والفرح والحزن، والرضى والسخط، إلى آخر هذه الحالات. فلماذا لا يكتب الشاعر نفسه في هذه الحالات ؟ بمعنى آخر لماذا تحصر نفسك في غرض شعري معين ؟
هذا سؤالي، ويريد أستاذي إرسال سؤال لك، وهذا هو سؤاله :
إلى أي مدى بلغ بك الإحباط بعد حكايتك مع قصيدة ( أعد عيني ) مع جريدة القبس ؟ وهل هناك كلام لم يقله أحمد مطر لنا بخصوص هذا الموضوع عندما كتب قصيدة ( الراحلة ) ؟ 
- نعم.. " المعروف " عن النفس البشرية هذا التأرجح. لكن هل ترك " المنكر " لها، في أوطاننا، حرية التأرجح ؟ بل هل ترك لها أرجوحة من أيّ نوع ؟ بل هل ترك لها أدنى اعتراف ببشريتها على الأقل ؟
ومع ذلك، وبرغم كون نفوسنا ذاتها هي الأراجيح التي تلهو بها مناقل الجمر، من المهد إلى الدولة، فإنّ شعري لم يخلُ من هذه الحالات التي ذكرتها، وإذا بدت مساحة الحزن والغضب أوسع، فلأنها مبسوطة على مقاس خيمة الكدر والأوجاع..وما أوسع هذه الخيمة !
ليس اليأس ما يحركني، بل الشعور بالمأساة، وهو ما يجعلني أوزع صوتي على الجهات الأربعين، محذّراً ومستنجداً ومستنهضاً الهمّة للانعتاق .
وأن تشعر بالمأساة فذلك دليل على أنّك واعٍ، وأن تتحرك لمواجهتها فذلك دليل على أنّك حي .. فأي فأل أطيب من هذا؟
أم أنّ عليّ أن أطلّ على حريق روما، مستمطراً قيثارتي ألحان الفرحة، حتى يقال أنني " متفائل " ؟!
لقد فعل " نيرون " هذا من قبل، لكنّ التاريخ لم يمنحه سوى قميص مستشفى المجانين !
وبخصوص سؤال أستاذك الفاضل، أود القول بأن امتناع صحيفة عن نشر قصيدتي لا يشكّل إحباطاً بالنسبة لي، لأنني أستطيع نشرها في أي وقت وفي أي مكان، وبالطريقة التي تعجبني. وهذا ما فعلته .
سمّها خيبةً، إذن. ولو علمت عدد الخيبات في حياتي، فلن تعجب إذا وجدت هذه مستقرة، لضآلتها وانعدام مداها، في قعر الصندوق .
الإحباط القاتل حقاً هو أن أفقد إيماني بالناس تماماً، وذلك أمر لم يحدث، فأنا على يقين من أن هذه الأمّة ستنهض ذات يوم، وأنها لابد أن تفرد كفّها لتحتوي وجه هذا الخزي والهوان بصفعة يطير لها صواب الدنيا .
وإذا كانت القبس قد فتحت لي قوس الخيبة، فإنني سأغتنم الفرصة لأكتب بعده اعترافي بسابق فضلها في حمل لافتاتي .. ثمّ أغلق القوس .
أنا، الآن، أكتب في جريدة ( الراية ).. وكفاني منها أنها قد نحرت الرقيب، على أعتاب لافتتي، إكراماً للحريّة .
شكراً لهـا .

----------


## سجين الذكريات

ربما يكون سؤالي متجاوزاً الخطوط الحمراء، لكنني أرى أنه من المناسبة أن أسأل الشاعر الذي تجاوز كل الخطوط بهذا السؤال وآمل أن يصل سؤالي إلى شاعرنا ولو لم يجب عليه: أحمد مطر..في شعره ثار وتمرد وعاش مأساة الشعوب العربية المغلوبة على أمرها..هاجم الحكومات،هاجم الغرب، أجّج النار في صدر كل عربي.. ثمّ ماذا ؟
القصة لم تنته بعد.. أحمد مطر يتمرغ في نعيم الغرب، يأكل من شهد الحكومات.. أي أنه باختصار يعيش في الجنة ويدعو الناس إلى العيش في النار.. أبعد الناس عما يدور في شعر أحمد مطر هو أحمد مطر نفسه ..والسؤال.. لماذا كل هذا ؟ 
- ثمّ ماذا ؟!
إذا كان هذا الذي عدّدت صنائعه في مطلع كلامك هو أنا، فذلك يعني أنني قمت بما أراه واجباً عليّ، بقدر ما أستطيع، وعلى أفضل وجه. إذن لم يبق لي، بعد هذا الشوط الطويل، إلاّ أن أعيد السؤال إليك أنت : ثمّ ماذا ؟
أم أنك وأمثالك تحسبونني القائد العام للقوات العربية المسلحة، وتستغربون من طول تردّدي عن تحريك الجحافل الباسلة ؟!
سأفترض فيك حسن النية، وعلى ذلك سيمكنني أن أتساءل عمّا إذا كان ضميرك قد أسلمك إلى راحة النوم، بعد أن اتهمتني، دون بيّنة، في أعزّ ما أملك: عفّة يدي وضميري ؟
إنني لم أقصد (نعيم الغرب) هذا سائحاً، بل إنّ زبانية جهنم القائمين حولك هم الذين اشتركوا جميعاً في ركلي إليه، ولو تُرك لي الخيار لوجدتني معك، الآن، متشبثاً بمائدة الجمر حتى النفس الأخير .
ولو كنت لأدعو على أحد بالسوء، لدعوت لك بمثل هذا "النعيم" الذي أحياه، فلعل في تذوّقك إيّاه كما أتذوّقه أنا، ما يحملك على التريّث قليلاً قبل إلقاء الكلام على عواهنه .
ثمّ أمن الإنصاف في شيء أن يقال عن مثلي: ( يأكل من شهد الحكومات ) ؟!
إنّ قائل هذا لم يُخطئ في حقّي فقط، بل في حق المعلومات العامة أيضاً، ذلك أنه يفترض أنّ الحكومات تمنح الشهد، مما يعني أنه لا يعرف الفرق بين النحل والعقارب !
للمرء أن يغضب مني، أن يكرهني، أن يرفضني ويرفض شعري، لكن ليس له أن يقول عني هذا، لأنه افتراء مفضوح ومضحك لا يمكن أن يصدّقه أحد، ولا يمكن لأية محكمة في الأرض إلاّ أن تنزل العقاب بقائله .
إني لأتساءل بدهشة: إذا كنت أنا من يوصف بهذا الوصف، فماذا سيبقى لديك لوصف المرتزقة إذن ؟!
على أية حال، إنني أتحدّاك وأتحدّى الحكومات جميعها أن تأتوا بدليل على هذا .. أمّا قبل ذلك فينبغي للعاقل الحصيف أن يعضّ على لسانه بكلّ قوة، إذا أغراه بتوجيه مثل هذا الكلام إليّ .
ثمّ بأي مقياس للأطوال تحدّد بُعدي " عمّا يدور " في شعري ؟
وماذا يُقتَرح عليّ أن ألقى لكي أكون قريباً منه ؟
على قائل هذا أن ينوّرني أولاً : كم عاماً تشرّد ؟ وكم مرّة واجه تهديداً حقيقياً بالقتل ؟ وكم مرضاً عصيّاً أصابه ؟ والأهم من كل هذا.. كم جثّة قتيل مظلوم من أهله احتمل واحتملوا دفعها ثمناً لما يؤمن ويؤمنون به ؟
وحتى إذا لم أذق أيّاً من هذه المرارات، فهل هذا يعطي الحقّ لأحد بإغلاق فمي عن وصف ما أراه وأشعر به من مآسي الآخرين ؟
ومرّة أخرى.. إنني لم أدعُ الناس من (جنتي) ، بل أنفقت عشرين عاماً من عمري هناك في (النار) نفسها، أدعو الناس إلى تحويلها إلى (جنّة) .. فلماذا لم تنهضوا لتعلنوا رفضكم إبعادي ؟ لماذا تركتموني وحيداً، لأنفى إلى هنا بالقوّة ؟ ثم لماذا رحتم، بعد ذلك، تعيبون عليّ وجودي في المنفى ؟
إذا كان لا يريحكم وقوفي على الأرض ولا تعلّقي بالسماء، فأين تريدونني أن أكون، بالضبط، لكي ترتاحوا ؟!
هاهي الجنة فاتحة أبوابها، فافعلوا مثلي لكي ترسلكم تلك الحكومات إليها، وتغدق عليكم من شهدها، أو إذا شئتم، اقطعوا تذاكر وتعالوا. إنّ رضوان لم يغلق الأبواب، ومالك لا يمنع أحداً من التمرّغ في (النعيم) .
وإن كان مجمل الأمر، يا أثباج، هو أنك من غير المؤمنين بما أقول، فإنّ بإمكانك مقاطعة حملتي، وعدم الإصغاء إلى خطاباتي، والامتناع عن انتخابي، وتنتهي المشكلة .
وعندئذ، سيمكنك الرجوع إلى سطور نقمتك التي سمّيتها أسئلة، لإعادة طرح السؤال على نفسك أنت، وبحق هذه المرّة : لماذا كلّ هذا ؟ 
البعض يقول إنك لا تؤمن بما تقول، وإنما تقول ما يريده الناس لكسب الشهرة والمال معاً، أي بمعنى آخر أنت لست صاحب قضية بالدرجة الأولى . 
- بل أنا، بكل المعاني، صاحب قضية بالدرجة الأولى والأخيرة، وإيماني بما أقوله مستقر في كلّ خلية مني، وما أقوله إنّما هو ما أريده أنا قبل كلّ شيء .
لكن لأنني واحد من هؤلاء الناس الذين ذكرهم البعض "المبهم"، ولأنني أعيش مآسيهم نفسها، فإن ما أقوله لا بد أن يكون، بالضرورة، معبراً عن معظمهم .
دع ذلك "البعض" ينتظر قليلاً، والتفت إليّ..إنني أطالعك باسمي الصريح ووجهي المعلن، فاسمع منّي .
أتعتقد أنّ شيئاً في الدنيا أغلى عندي وأحبّ إليّ من أن ألوذ بظلّ أبي، أو أن أستروح عطر أمّي، أو أن أتقاسم مع إخوتي ضحكة صافية في لحظة أمان ؟
ما الذي حملني على ترك كنوز كهذه، يحسدني قارون عليها، لأتجاذب أطراف الغربة والخوف والمرض والتهديد، وأفرغ حصّالة عمري، على جمر النكبات، من ثمانية وعشرين عاماً هي الأزهى والأجمل في حياة أيّ إنسان ؟
الشهرة ؟!
أما كان بوسعي أن أطلبها بالسلامة وقلّة الجهد ؟
هل تعوزني الكفاءة، مثلاً، لنزع خرقة أمسح بها على ظهور هذه الحكومات ال***ة؟
وهل أحتاج إلى جهد لكي أؤلّف (كمننا) على شرف هذا الزمان الكمنني ؟
إذا كانت الشهرة مطلبي حقاً، فأيّ أحمق أنا إذ أسعى إلى أضيق آفاقها على حدّ الشفرة، فيما يتربع عليها من دوني – بخبطة طبلة – زميلنا المناضل " شعبان عبد الرحيم" الذي يكره المقاول .. ويحب المَعاوِل ؟!
إذا كنتُ معروفاً إلى حد ما، فليس لأنني أسعى لأن أكون معروفاً، ولكن لأنني أصرّ، بوسيلتي الخاصّة البسيطة، على إيصال الكلمة الحرة الصادقة إلى أبعد رأس مغمور بضلالات الحكام ومرتزقتهم.. وعندئذ لابد لمن تصل إليه الكلمة أن يعرف من المسؤول عنها .
وأجمل ما في هذه المعرفة أنها قائمة على التشارك الفعلي في الهموم والتطلعات، لا على الصيت الفارغ .. وإلاّ فكم من مشهور ترى اسمه مقرراً في المطبوعات، وصورته مفرودة على الشاشات، دون أن يملك القارئ من كلامه حرفاً واحداً ؟
أهكذا أنا ؟
لعلك تقول إنّ هناك قطيعة بين وسائل الإعلام وبيني؟ هذا صحيح ، وهو يعني أن ما أقوله يغلق باب الشهرة بدلاً من أن يفتحها، وهذا بحد ذاته كافٍ للرد على ذلك " البعض " .
لكنّ هناك جانباً آخر لهذه المسألة، أعتقد أن الكثيرين يجهلونه، ولذلك ينبغي لي هنا أن أجهر به ، لكي يعلم من لا يعلم.
إنّ قرار القطيعة بيني وبين وسائل الإعلام ليس بيد تلك الوسائل .. بل بيدي أنا .
فإذا كانت تقاطعني بالمواسم، فأنا أقاطعها بالدهر. إنها تسعى إليّ أحياناً، لكنّني لا أسعى إليها أبداً. وحتى إذا سارعت هي إلى فتح صفحة جديدة معي، فإنني سرعان ما أختم كتابها كلّه بالشمع الأحمر .
تأتيني، باستمرار، دعوات كثيرة وملحّة، من صحف ومجلات وفضائيات ومهرجانات ومنتديات ومؤسسات رسمية وشبه رسمية، لكنني أبادر، دائماً، إلى الاعتذار عن عدم التلبية .. وأظن أنّ بوسع العشرات ممن كتبوا إليّ أو اتّصلوا بي أن يشهدوا بذلك .
إنني ، خلال أعوام طويلة، لم ألبِّ سوى دعوتين اثنتين للحوار، أولاهما مع مجلّة معارضة بشدّة لأنظمة القمع، والثانية مع مجلّة كان يصدرها شبّان شرفاء كتجربة لصحافة مختلفة، ولم تكن لهم أيّة علاقة بسلطة تدفعهم أو تدفع لهم. وأكبر دليل على براءة هاتين المجلتين، أنهما توقفتا عن الصدور، لضيق ذات اليد، ولضيق ذات الطغيان !
مختصر القول: إنّ الشهرة –على ضيقها- هي التي تسعى إليّ، ولو أنها توقّفت عن مسعاها ، فسأكون لها شاكراً وممتناً. أمّا المال المحدود الذي أكسبه بعملي فإنني أبذل أضعافه جهداً، ثمّ لا ألبث أن أدفع ثلثه ضرائب للحكومة .
بلّغ أثباج أنني أنا من يدفع للحكومة !

----------


## سجين الذكريات

متى فقدت حريتك وتراكمت عليك الأحزان ؟ وأين ؟ وهل وجدتها الآن ؟
هل صحيح أنّ أجمل القصائد وأصدقها كانت خارج الأوطان العربية..في المنفى ؟ 
- لم أفقد حريتي حتى أجدها. لقد فقدت أشياء كثيرة وكبيرة بسبب انشغالي بالحفاظ على هذه الحرية. ولو أنني فقدتها، لكانت كل تلك الأشياء في حوزتي، ما عداي ! 
حريتي هي أنا، ولن تستطيع أيّة قوّة في الدنيا أن تجردني منها، ولو جردتني من روحي .. لقد أودعتها القدرة على الصراخ حتى بعد موتي .
أمّا الشعر الجميل والصادق فهو رهن بجمال وصدق الشاعر لا بالمكان .
غير أنّ مثل هذا الشاعر قد يضطر، في ظروف القمع وضيق ذات القول، إلى استخدام حيل التخفّي، لركوب وسائط النقل دون أن يدفع ثمن التذكرة، وهذا ما لا يحتاج إليه في المنفى، لأنّ المنفى نفسه هو الثمن الباهظ المدفوع سلفاً، من أجل حيازة الحنجرة كاملة، والتجرد من طاقية الإخفاء .
المسألة، إذن، متعلقة بمساحة ملعب الجميل الصادق، لا بطبيعة الجمال والصدق. ذلك أنّ آلاف المنافي لا يمكن أن تعتصر الجمال والصدق من قريحة شاعر قبيح كذّاب . 
كلّ من كتب بالسياسة من الشعراء له قصائد ودواوين في الغزل .. لماذا لم يكتب أحمد مطر في هذا المجال، بالرغم من أنه مجال يستهوي كلّ الشعراء ؟ 
- نعم .. أنا على علم بأنّ لكلّ الشعراء دواوين في الغزل، وهذا هو بالضبط ما طمأنني على أنّ ثغورنا "العاطفية" ليست مكشوفة أمام جحافل "العاذلين" والحمد لله، وأنّ مخزوننا من القلوب المشكوكة بالسهام كفيل بأن يُعيل "لواعج غرامنا" لألف سنة مقبلة، على الأقل .
وإذا أضفت إلى هذا كون أمننا الداخلي مستتباً ومضبوطاً مثل "العقال" ببركة الآلاف المؤلفة من "ضبّاط" الإيقاع، فسيكون من الطبيعي أن يداخلني اليقين بأن الجهاد على تلك الجبهة قد أصبح، بالنسبة لي "فرض كفاية"، مما يمنحني عذراً واسعاً للانصراف إلى حجرة رغائبي الذاتية دون خشية من "عاذل" أو "رقيب" !
لطالما واجهت هذا السؤال، يا ندى، ولطالما أبديت حجتي جاهداً، لكن دون جدوى. لقد تقطّعت أنفاسي من الشرح، ولم ينقطع السؤال عن الدوران .
إذا ظنّ أحد أنني لم أعرف الحب فهو مخطئ إلى أبعد حد، وإذا اعتقد أحد أنني لا أجيد صياغة الغزل فهو أكثر خطأً من سابقه .
خلاصة الأمر هي أنّ لي قلباً مفعماً بالعواطف المشبوبة، لكنه لا يعرف الكذب مطلقاً . ولذلك فإنني سأكون مستحقاً للعنته إذا حاولت إقناعه بضرورة إقامة معرض لصباباتي، فيما هو يرى، بأمّ فؤاده، أنّ بيتنا بمن فيه وما فيه، سابح في الحريق .
لا أنكر على غيري أن يفعل ذلك، فلكلٍّ شأنه، لكنني هنا أتحدث عن نفسي كحالة خاصة أعرفها جيداً، وأعرف أنها لا تعمل بنظام المناوبة، وأعرف أنّ الهم الذي يشغلها يجعلها تخجل حتى من تناول وجبة الطعام، فما بالك بالغناء في المأتم ! 
قبل أربعة عشر عاماً، حين واجهت هذا السؤال بكثافة عاتية، نشرت قصيدة ( أعرف الحبّ .. ولكن ) في مجلة (الناقد) اللندنية، في محاولة مني لتعميق الردّ على السؤال بكتابة شعرية، تبدي حججي واضحةً، وتثبت، في الوقت نفسه، أنني لست عاجزاً عن الطراد في هذا الميدان.
وقد مهّدت لتلك القصيدة بمقدمة نثرية قلت فيها:" إنّ كثيراً من الناس الذين يقرؤون شعري، والقارئات بصفة خاصة، يسألني عن أسباب أزمة شعر الحب عندي، أو أزمة نشره، ولا أنسى أنّ نزار قبّاني قد أخذ عليّ ، أكثر من مرّة، أن أدفن نفسي حياً، وأنشغل بالحرب دون الحب. وقد أزعجه أن يذهب شبابي دون أن أخوض في هذا اليم الساحر، فأستحضر في النفس الأمّارة..كلّ شياطين وملائكة الشعر.
وإنّي لأجيب في كلّ مرة، لكنً السؤال يعود إليّ دائماً كخيط المطاط، حتى تعبت "
ولقد ذهب الشباب ولم يذهب السؤال، برغم أن المصائب هي الأخرى لم تذهب، بل تراكمت وباضت وفرّخت، وسدّت منافذ الأنفاس .
هل أفهم أنّ كلّ جهود "الإغاثة الغزلية" قد أخفقت في إمدادكم بما تحتاجون، حتى لم يعد أمامكم إلاّ انتظار المَدد منّي؟!
ابشروا، إذن، سوف لن أتأخر إلاّ بضعة عُمر .
سأقـدِمُ إليكم، حالما أنتهي من البكاء على القتلى في جميع بقاع أوطاننا المستقلة عن نفسها. وإذا كنت سأتأخر قليلاً فلأنني سأنشغل، لبعض الوقت، بدفن كرامة أمّة كاملة لا تزال جثتها مرمية على رصيف شارع (الفيديو كليب) .
وللمناسبة.. هناك أربعة عشر مليون أفريقي، نصفهم من الأطفال، مهددون بالموت الحتمي جوعاً، في غضون الأيام الخمسين المقبلة .
تسلّوا بالفرجة عليهم، إلى حين وصولي… لن أتأخّر . 
(نماذج من شعره) 
شعر الرقباء 
فكرت بأن أكتب شعراً 
لا يهدر وقت الرقباء  
لا يتعب قلب الخلفاء 
لا تخشى من أن تنشره 
كل وكالات الأنباء  
ويكون بلا أدنى خوف 
في حوزة كل القراء  
هيأت لذلك أقلامي  
ووضعت الأوراق أمامي  
وحشدت جميع الآراء  
ثم.. بكل رباطة جأش 
أودعت الصفحة إمضائي  
وتركت الصفحة بيضاء!  
راجعت النص بإمعان  
فبدت لي عدة أخطاء  
قمت بحك بياض الصفحة..  
واستغنيت عن الإمضاء!

----------


## سجين الذكريات

اعترافـات كذّاب  
بِملءِ رغبتي أنا 
ودونَمـا إرهابْ 
أعترِفُ الآنَ لكم بأنّني كذَّابْ! 
وقَفتُ طول الأشهُرِ المُنصَرِمـةْ 
أخْدَعُكُمْ بالجُمَلِ المُنمنَمـةْ 
وأَدّعي أنّي على صَـوابْ 
وها أنا أبرأُ من ضلالتي 
قولوا معي: إ غْفـرْ وَتُبْ 
يا ربُّ يا توّابْ. 
** 
قُلتُ لكُم: إنَّ فَمْي 
في أحرُفي مُذابْ 
لأنَّ كُلَّ كِلْمَةٍ مدفوعَـةُ الحسابْ 
لدى الجِهاتِ الحاكِمـةْ. 
أستَغْفرُ اللهَ .. فما أكذَبني! 
فكُلُّ ما في الأمرِ أنَّ الأنظِمـةْ 
بما أقولُ مغْرَمـهْ 
وأنّها قدْ قبّلتني في فَمي 
فقَطَّعتْ لي شَفَتي 
مِن شِدةِ الإعجابْ! 
** 
أوْهَمْتُكـمْ بأنَّ بعضَ الأنظِمـةْ 
غربيّـةٌ.. لكنّها مُترجَمـهْ 
وأنّها لأَتفَهِ الأسبابْ 
تأتي على دَبّابَةٍ مُطَهّمَـةْ 
فَتنْـشرُ الخَرابْ 
وتجعَلُ الأنـامَ كالدّوابْ 
وتضرِبُ الحِصارَ حولَ الكَلِمـةْ. 
أستَغفرُ اللهَ .. فما أكذَبني! 
فَكُلُّها أنظِمَـةٌ شرْعيّةٌ 
جـاءَ بهـا انتِخَابْ 
وكُلُّها مؤمِنَـةٌ تَحكُمُ بالكتابْ 
وكُلُّها تستنكِرُ الإرهـابْ 
وكُلّها تحترِمُ الرّأيَ 
وليستْ ظالمَهْ 
وكُلّهـا 
معَ الشعوبِ دائمـاً مُنسَجِمـةْ! 
** 
قُلتُ لكُمْ: إنَّ الشّعوبَ المُسلِمةْ 
رغمَ غِنـاها .. مُعْدمَـهْ 
وإنّها بصـوتِها مُكمّـمَهْ 
وإنّهـا تسْجُـدُ للأنصـابْ 
وإنَّ مَنْ يسرِقُها يملِكُ مبنى المَحكَمةْ 
ويملِكُ القُضـاةَ والحُجّـابْ. 
أستغفرُ اللّهَ .. فما أكذَبَني! 
فهاهيَ الأحزابْ 
تبكي لدى أصنامها المُحَطّمـةْ 
وهاهوَ الكرّار يَدحوْ البابْ 
على يَهودِ ا لد ّونِمَـهْ 
وهاهوَ الصِّدّيقُُ يمشي زاهِـداً 
مُقصّـرَ الثيابْ 
وهاهوَ الدِّينُ ِلفَرْطِ يُسْـرِهِ 
قَـدْ احتـوى مُسيلَمـهْ 
فعـادَ بالفتحِ .. بلا مُقاوَمـهْ 
مِن مكّـةَ المُكرّمَـةْ! 
** 
يا ناسُ لا تُصدّقـوا 
فإنّني كذَابْ! 
للإستماع للقصيده بصوت الشاعر إضغط هنا 
صاحبة الجهالة 
مَـرّةً، فَكّـرتُ في نشْرِ مَقالْ  
عَـن مآسي الا حتِـلا لْ  
عَـنْ دِفـاعِ الحَجَـرِ الأعـزَلِ  
عَـن مدفَـعِ أربابٍ النّضـالْ !  
وَعَـنِ الطّفْـلِ الّذي يُحـرَقُ في الثّـورةِ 
كي يَغْـرقَ في الثّروةِ أشباهُ الرِّجالْ !  
**  
قَلّبَ المَسئولُ أوراقـي، وَقالْ :  
إ جـتـَنـِـبْ أيَّ عِباراتٍ تُثيرُ ا لا نفِعـا ل  
مَثَـلاً :  
خَفّـفْ ( مآسـي )  
لِـمَ لا تَكتُبَ ) ماسـي ( ؟  
أو ) مُواسـي (  
أو ) أماسـي (  
شَكْلُهـا الحاضِـرُ إحراجٌ لأصحابِ الكراسي !  
إ احذ ِفِ ) الأعـْزَلَ ( ..  
فالأعْـزلُ تحريضٌ على عَـْزلِ السّلاطينِ 
وَتَعريضٌ بخَـطِّ الإ نعِـزا لْ !  
إحـذ ِفِ ) المـدْ فَـعَ ( ..  
كي تَدْفَـعَ عنكَ الإ عتِقا لْ .  
نحْـنُ في مرحَلَـةِ السّلـمِ  
وَقـدْ حُـرِّمَ في السِّلمِ القِتالْ  
إ حـذ ِفِ ) الأربـابَ (  
لا ربَّ سِـوى اللهِ العَظيمِ المُتَعـالْ !  
إحـذ ِفِ ) الطّفْـلَ ( ..  
فلا يَحسُـنُ خَلْطُ الجِـدِّ في لُعْبِ العِيالْ 
إحـذ ِفِ ) الثّـورَةَ (  
فالأوطـانُ في أفضَـلِ حالْ !  
إحـذِ فِ ) الثّرْوَةَ ( و ) الأشبـاهَ (  
ما كُلُّ الذي يُعرفَ، يا هذا، يُقـالْ !  
قُلتُ : إنّـي لستُ إبليسَ  
وأنتُمْ لا يُجاريكُـمْ سِـوى إبليس  
في هذا المجـالْ .  
قالّ لي : كانَ هُنـا ..  
لكنّـهُ لم يَتَأقلَـمْ  
فاستَقَـالْ !

----------


## سجين الذكريات

الممكن والمستحيل  
لو سقط الثقب من الإبرة! 
لو هوت الحفرة في حفرة! 
لو سكِرت قنينة خـمره! 
لو مات الضِّحك من الحسرة! 
لو قص الغيم أظافره 
لو أنجبت النسمة صخرة! 
فسأؤمن في صحة هذا 
وأُقِرُّ وأبصِم بالعشرة. 
لكنْ.. لن أؤمن بالمرة 
أن بأوطاني أوطانا 
وأن بحاكمها أملاً 
أن يصبح، يوماً، إنسانا 
أو أن بها أدنى فرق 
ما بين الكلمة والعورة 
أو أن الشعب بها حر 
أو أن الحرية.. حرة ! 
.................. 
مـنـفـيـون 
لمن نشكو مآسينا ؟ 
ومن يصغي لشكوانا ، ويجدينا ؟ 
أنشكو موتنا ذلا لوالينا ؟ 
وهل موت ســيحـيـيـنا ؟ 
قطيع نحن والجزار راعينا ، 
ومنفيون نمشي في أراضينا ، 
ونحمل نعشنا قسرا بأيدينا ، 
ونعرب عن تعازينا لنا فينا ، 
فوالينا ، أدام الله والينا ، 
رآنا أمة وسطا ، فما أبقى لنا دنيا ، 
ولا أبقى لنا دينا ، 
ولاة الأمر : ما خنتم ، ولا هنتم ، 
ولا أبديتم ا للينا ، 
جزاكم ربنا خيرا ، كفيتم أرضنا بلوى أعادينا ، 
وحققتم أمانينا ، 
وهذي القدس تشكركم ، 
ففي تنديدكم حينا ، 
وفي تهديدكم حينا ، 
سحبتم أنف أمريكا ، 
فلم تنقل سفارتها ، 
ولو نقلت ــ معاذ الله لو نقلت ــ لضيعنا فلسطينا ، 
ولاة الأمر هذا النصر يكفيكم ، ويكفينا ، 
تهانينا 
.................................. 
مفقودات 
زارَ الرئيسُ المُؤتمنْ  
‍‍‍‍‍بعضَ ولاياتِ الوطنْ  
وحينَ زارَ حَيَّنا  
قالَ لنا :  
هاتوا شكاواكم بصدقٍ في العَلَنْ  
ولا تخافوا أحداً .. فقد مضى ذاك الزمنْ  
فقالَ صاحبي " حسنْ " :  
يا سيدي  
أينَ الرغيفُ واللبنْ ؟  
وأينَ تأمينُ السكنْ ؟  
وأينَ توفيرُ المِهنْ ؟  
وأين منْ  
يوفرُ الدواءَ للفقيرِ دونما ثمنْ ؟  
يا سيدي  
لم نَرَ منْ ذلكَ شيئاً أبداً  
قال الرئيسُ في حَزَنْ :  
أحرقَ رَبّي جَسدي  
أكَلُّ هذا حاصلٌ في بَلدي ؟!!  
شكراً على صِدْقكَ في تنبيهنا يا ولدي  
سوفَ تَرَ الخيرَ غداً .  
************  
وبعدَ عامٍ زارَنا  
ومَرَّةً ثانيةً قالَ لنا :  
هاتوا شكاواكُمْ بصدقٍ في العَلنْ  
ولا تخافوا أحداً  
فقدْ مَضى ذاك الزَّمَنْ  
لمْ يَشتكِ النّاسُ !!  
فَقُمتُ مُعلناً :  
أينَ الرغِيفُ واللبنْ ؟  
وأينَ تأمينُ السكنْ ؟ وأينَ توفيرُ المِهَنْ ؟  
وأينَ مَنْ  
يُوَفِّرُ الدَّواءَ للفقيرِ دونما ثَمَنْ ؟  
معذرةً يا سيدي  
... وأينَ صاحبي " حَسَنْ " ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## سجين الذكريات

أمير المخبرين 
تهتُ عنْ بيتِ صديقي  
فسألتُ العابرين
ْ
قيلَ لي امشِ يَساراً  
سترى خلفكَ بعضَ المخبرينْ 
حِدْ لدى أولهمْ  
سوفَ تُلاقي مُخبراً  
يَعملُ في نصبِ كمينْ 
اتَّجِهْ للمخبرِ البادي أمامَ المخبرِ الكامنِ 
واحسبْ سبعة ، ثم توقفْ 
تجدِ البيتَ وراءَ المخبرِ الثامنِ  
في أقصى اليمينْ 
سلَّم اللهُ أميرَ المخبرينْ 
فلقدْ أتخمَ بالأمنِ بلادَ المسلمينْ 
أيها النّاسُ اطمئنوا  
هذه أبوابكمْ محروسة في كلِّ حينْ 
فادخلوها بسلامٍ آمنينْ .

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو اخي على هذا الحور مع الشاعر الكبير احمد مطر 
                  وشكرا

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو


الموضوع

----------


## بعدني ......

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## رونق الزهر

مشكور وماقصرت اخوي سجين الذكرايات على الجولة 
تقبلوا مرروري RONK ALZAHR

----------


## نجوى الغيب

*بجد الحوار رووووووووووعة والقصائد أروع*
*كم أنت أنسان ذواق للشعر....*
*اشكرك .......*
*تحياتي ...*
*(نجوى الغيب)*
*أنتظر المزيد منكم*

----------


## كبرياء

*يــــــــــــــــــــعطـيكـ ألف عــــــــــــــــــاافيهـ*

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــيااتووو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## الرعب الصامت

يزاك الله ألف خير ، ننتظر يديدك

----------

